
LogMeIn acquires Lastpass - bartkappenburg
https://blog.lastpass.com/nl/2015/10/lastpass-joins-logmein.html/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491).

------
phireal
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491),
which has more comments.

------
baldfat
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359491)

This is the same day

